# SELSTS 2009



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

For those that are more informed, do you know the dates of the SELSTS in Perry for 2009. Last year was my first show and WOW! My job requires that I put in for time off 90 days in advance and I want to ensure that I get the dates right. Thanks all.

Jim


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It's slated for the first weekend in June I think the 5 and 6th. Later RJD


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't remember which Hobby Shop site I was on and read it, but it was posted as May 1st and 2nd.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

The dates for the 2009 ECLSTS are MARCH 27 & 28.

The dates for the 2009 SELSTS are MAY 1 & 2. (ammended)

The dates for the 2009 MWLSTS are OCTOBER 2 & 3 (unconfirmed)

Be sure to mark your calendars and start to work on bringing some friends with you to the shows!


----------

